# My son got his first buck this weekend...



## Northwestretriever

So my 14 year old son decided that he was ready to hunt alone for the first time this year.  He hunted hard this weekend in the rain Saturday and part of Sunday, but kept with it.  

His sister and I were eating lunch at camp Sunday afternoon and heard two grunts in the distance.  When Jacob came out of the woods around 2:00 p.m. I told him about the grunts we had heard.  He hurried up and ate lunch and headed back out.  

After scouting, he located some fresh scat near the area where we had heard the grunts.  He decided to sit on the ground near the edge of some white oaks and a old food plot that was planted last year.  

This guy walked out at 4:40 p.m. and Jacob stayed still for twenty minutes waiting for the best shot.  He dropped the hammer on him at 15 yards with his 30-06.

For those who have kids that haven't harvested their first buck yet, I can't express the excitement and emotions you feel.  I was shaking as bad as he was when I heard the phone ring, "Dad I got a buck!!!"   

Thank you Lord for blessing us with the memories and the great harvest.  He may not be a monster to some, but he is in my book.  GREAT JOB Jake!


----------



## JustUs4All

Good looking deer.  Congratulations.


----------



## rydert

awesome...congrats!!


----------



## mattech

Congrats, that is awesome.


----------



## BradT52

Well done bud!


----------



## Gaducker

How cool is this,  My son is 14, named Jake and he shot his first deer all by himself this morning as well.


----------



## walkinboss01

Congrats to both of y'all.


----------



## jknight71

good job


----------



## Uptonongood

I love these reports!  Congrats son and Dad!


----------



## wvdawg

Way to go Jake!  Congratulations!


----------



## GAGE

Great story, congrats to all of you!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Congrats


----------



## Northwestretriever

Hey its Jacob and I just want to say thank you to all of you who replied to my dads post. It really means a lot.


----------



## Grand Slam

Congrats man!!


----------



## MCBIG

Good One Buddy !!!!
Mike


----------



## whitetailfanatic

Tell him congrats I'm 51 and have 0 to my credit!


----------



## Geffellz18

Congrats to him! Nice buck for a first too.


----------



## bowbuck

Congrats young man. I have a 6 yr old Jake and cant wait to see him kill his first.


----------



## Big buck bagger jr

congrats!


----------



## whtlhntr

Congrats!!


----------



## Jeff C.

whitetailfanatic said:


> Tell him congrats I'm 51 and have 0 to my credit!



I reckon so, yours are wearin bullet proof vests! 

Congrats to the OP's son Jacob on a fine deer for his first alone, he's runnin with the big dog's now!


----------



## Broken Tine

Awesome story! What a great memory maker!


----------



## julian faedo

nice one  Congratulations!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Awesome.

I guess you can call him a young MAN now.


----------



## DCHunter

Congratulations! Great deer


----------



## antharper

Congrats , way to get it done young man !


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Good job congrats


----------



## Michael F Sights

Congrats!


----------



## Paymaster

Congrats young man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

